# Fuego en casa (seguridad electrica)



## fernandob (Dic 16, 2011)

bueno, debido a un tema que vi y se referia a un transformador les voy a poner este tema , para los novatos y no tanto .
es un tema que se refiere a VUESTRA CASA /HOGAR.

uno seguro que cree que nunca pasa nada, o que solo pasa si tienen fusibles viejos.


pero si tienen una buena llave termica y disyuntor ya estan tranquilos, Y NO ES ASI .
pueden tener termica, disyuntor y protector de tension pero el riesgo de incendio sigue casi intacto.
son bastante mentirosas algunas propagandas de los disyuntores.

una de las cossasas que mas evitan incendios es SER PROLIJOS EN CASA.
y les voy a mostrar en que :

para hacer un incendio hace falta*LEÑA Y FUEGO*,eso lo digo siempre .
y les mostrare a que me refiero.
*LEÑA :* 

obvio que no hace falta que les aclare que tambien si acumulan papeles o pinturas o cosas combustibles estamos hablando de lo mismo , no ?? 

y para mostrarles lo opuesto o sea un lugar si seguro :



por eso los cargadores y demas cosas que quedan a la noche no es bueno ponerlos al lado de la cama, y si es bueno buscar un lugar que sera nuestro centro de carga, en el piso de el living, o sobre una mesa , pero siempre pensando que pasara si por la noche se sobrecarga y se recalienta y se derrite o larga un pequeño fuego:
¿ puede expandirse donde lo tengo apoyado ??? 
o no .

es solo pensar, ser cuidadosos.

ahora vamos a hablar de*FUEGO :* 


quien no tiene hijos que ponen a cargar el celu atras de la cama, y duermen con el celu abajo de la almohada .... enchufado mientras carga....... en mi casa !!!! hno:.

o esconden atras de el sillon 4 enchufes en un triple o mas aun .


ojo !!! con esto no quiero decir que tener un buen tablero con termica y disyuntor no sirva o no importe, todo lo contrario.
hasta aca les conte lo que pasa cuando tenemos un fuego, un enchufe o algo se daña por el calor o falla, pues bien , el calor derrite y quema , funde y en algun momento esto provocara UN CORTOCIRCUITO .
si tenemos un lindo tablero con buenas protecciones a la primer chispa producida por un cortocircuito la luz se cortara, y ahi se termina lo que generaba el calor, la fuente de energia .
si una llama se inicio esta se extinguira luego de un rato SI NO ENCUENTRA MAS LEÑA a donde propagarse. 


recuerden:

LEÑA Y FUEGO.
la casa en orden, este tema lo abri para la gente comun que lea , por que uds., que son tecnicos saben y tienen su mesa y lugar de trabajo quizas en otras condiciones.
TRABAJEN !!! 
cablecanal , cable adecuado, tomas de buena calidad y a INSTALAR enchufes.

*COMO SE FORMA UN INCENDIO, historia de un fuego :*

yo no estoy en el tema de bomberos ni nada pero les aseguro que la cosa viene asi:

Primero es mentira que el disyuntor sirve para evitar incendios, puede que un minimo de situaciones las prevenga, pero muy pocas.
Por ejemplo, yo puedo tener una estufa electrica de esas de cuarzo que se ponen al rojo vivo y nada salta, y tengo un alambre al rojo .

pero vamos a el incendio nomas.:

se me calienta un enchufe o un transformador de un radio reloj o cualquier cosa, sale humito y una pequeña llama aparece , la cual se puede propagar por el plastico de la cajita.....
*si me leyeron* se quemara eso y nada mas, por que el fuego no tendra donde expandirse, caera en el piso y se consumira, ensuciara un poco la pared con el hollin y fin de el tema, hasta quizas salte el disyuntor o la termica si se produce un corto o una fuga, cosa que no siempre se da.
*si no me leyeron* ese fuego encendera el cubrecamas y luego el colchon y seguira por toda la casa .


No me extendere mucho mas, por que la idea es mostrar lo importante que es el orden y tener simplemente criterio para ver y preveer estas cosas, solo marcare un par de items mas, pero seguro que si son cudadosos veran otras cosas.

1 -- estufas de cuarzo:


son un alambre al rojo vivo, a proposito, asi que tenemos *FUEGO *, solo hace falta leña como ser una cortina o la punta de la frazada o el cubrecama .

2 -- el tablero : termica adecuada y disyuntor son muy importantes, si bien no detectan fuego pero detienen el proceso de calentamiento en caso de cortocircuito.
como puse en el ejemplo de como se forma un fuego , si cuando se esta recalentando un enchufe o una fuente o una zapatilla (ver las fotos que puse) y en algun momento se tocan los 2 cables >>>> si tengo el tablero bien saltara la proteccion .
si tengo tapones o una llave mal no saltara /cortara nada y seguira recalentandose y seguira quemandose y fundiendo los cables.


*UNA COSA PARA QUE PIENSEN :*

los cables electricos estan DENTRO DE LA PARED , la gran mayoria, asi que un problema en ellos implicaria que se quemen o estropeen dentro de la pared y dentro de un caño, esto es un problema a la hora de arreglarlo , pero no es un incendio que les queme su casa.

la gran mayoria de los incendios ocurren por lo que esta de la pared para afuera y eso es lo que nosotros enchufamos y donde lo enchufamos.
fijense que de eso estoy hablando en todo este tema.

un saludo


----------



## alejandro electronica (Dic 22, 2011)

Interesante el post che, yo tambien habia hecho un post parecido. Si igual creo que la gente a veces confunde el funcionamiento de un diferencial y de un termo-magnetico. Ninguno de los 2 va a evitar un incendio, pero si unos proove de proteccion contra sobre cargas y cortocircuitos (termo-magnetico) y el otro evita que nos quedemos pegamos si tocamos el vivo o un equipo esta en fuga.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2012)

*zapatillas o regletas* (segun yo ) 

uno puede si , enchufar muchas cosas en un solo enchufe , SI , pero hay ciertasc osas que LA LOGICA NOS DICE , ademas de lo que ya escribi mas arriba.
es solo pensar un poco .



todo lo que enchufe yo en la regleta , el consumo de todas las cosas, la suma de todos lso consumos va al enchufe de la pared, a la ficha y el enchufe de la pared.

*ENTONCES:* si yo enchufo en una regleta DIEZ cosas que consumen muy poco (velador, radio, cargador de celular, TV ) , la suma de todo sera poco y no habra problemas .

*pero *si yo enchufo solo 3 cosas de mucho consumo : (un hornito electrico , un microondas y una cafetera o tostadora de pan ) el enchufe de la pared y la ficha macho de la zapatilla y el cable y tambien la tecla de la zapatilla si tiene tecla estaran soportanto a su vez la carga de todo junto ........una locura ) 

es simple, es pensar un poco y no hacerse el "yo no entiendo de esto ":

1 -- cada toma y enchufe deben agarrar bien , no deben estar flojos.
2 --- en la regleta respetar la maxima carga de cada enchufe y tambien la maxima carga total .
3 -- el enchufe de la pared y la ficha macho de la pared es loq ue soporta la suma de todo loque hay en la zapatilla , asi que deben estar MAS QUE BIEN .
4 -- Nada de esconder todo eso para que no se vea , leerr este tema .
5 --- nada se prende fuego de un segundo a otro, EL CALOR es un buen aviso, si tocan la ficha y esta caliente es aviso de que hay problemas.
6 -- el cable es un cable de electricidad, *si no queres pasar a la categoria de monstruo imprudente* : el cable no cruza puertas , ventanas o va sobre elementos calefactores , cuando cierran una puerta aplastan el cable , cuando prenden la cocina queman el cable,........el cable NO debe pasar por lugares tontamente incorrectos.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 14, 2012)

Buenn tema Fer....Enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 14, 2012)

Muy bueno, igualmente en las zapatillas se dice que aguanten hasta 10A, pero el swicht es de 6A. Supongo que lo haran para abaratar costos.
Respecto al punto 4 me intereso. A mi las zapatillas no me gusta tenerlas en el pizo porque se ensucian muy rapido y es un asco. Entonces lo que hago es agujerear la pared y colocarla atornillada a la misma. Con esto ahorro mucho espacio, es mas facil de limpiar, y no se hace ese enjambre de cables.

Saludos


----------

